# Flatting primer



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Wet or dry 
What grade ?? :thumb:
Thanks


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Rammy said:


> Wet or dry
> What grade ?? :thumb:
> Thanks


I don't mean to be harsh but a quick search would surely have given you the answer.

Anyhow just flat it down with P600 Wet, also make sure you spray a guide coat all over the primer so you can see where you have flatted and where you haven't.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Depends what type of primer used .... Dtm etc 

Tommy


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I only flat 2k primer.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Prior to wet flating the primer use a black or coloured spray to guide coat before blocking it.

Either 800 or 1000 grit wet, soak the paper in warm soapy water for good few hours if you can..

:thumb:


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> I only flat 2k primer.


Please explain what you mean? Are you trying to say thatifyou use 1K Primer you paint over it before flatting it??


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

123quackers said:


> Prior to wet flating the primer use a black or coloured spray to guide coat before blocking it.
> 
> Either 800 or 1000 grit wet, soak the paper in warm soapy water for good few hours if you can..
> 
> :thumb:


P800 fine but I can't see why you'd go up to P1000 on primer? It'd take ages to flat down with 1000 and isn't necessary.... Also why would you want/need to soak you paper for so so long?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

P800 wet or dry is the least mechanical key needed so that paint will have enough to grip to, p600 i will use to cut the rough texture down then finish p800,youcan paint over 600 but if its a silver or light metalic it can show the scratch if not enough paint is applyed.i find p800 covers with less paint and therfore less texture and flatter clearcoat.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Flatten primer with 320g dry with block ..guide coat 500g dry is good for most buz over with 800g for light colours golds silvers 


If its a large filler repair and Must be flat ... ude 180 dry with block 320 then 500 Guide coat Every step


Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Scoobycarl said:


> P800 wet or dry is the least mechanical key needed so that paint will have enough to grip to, p600 i will use to cut the rough texture down then finish p800,youcan paint over 600 but if its a silver or light metalic it can show the scratch if not enough paint is applyed.i find p800 covers with less paint and therfore less texture and flatter clearcoat.


Not totally true .

some paint mfrs recommend preparing blend area with p1000 - p1500 on fadeout areas.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok ok ok... 

Let's ask a quick question, what are you painting?


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sicskate said:


> I only flat 2k primer.


Not exactly helpful to the op :lol:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mr paint said:


> Flatten primer with 320g dry with block ..guide coat 500g dry is good for most buz over with 800g for light colours golds silvers
> 
> If its a large filler repair and Must be flat ... ude 180 dry with block 320 then 500 Guide coat Every step
> 
> Tommy


Same process i use and most other preppers i would imagine.

Probably ops best way of doing if there using 2k primer, could do with bit more info as to what your trying to do and if its 2k which tommy has given correct flatting guide. If its 1k the grades of paper would need to be finer as it doesn't have same filling propertys as 2k. :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

mr paint said:


> Not totally true .
> 
> some paint mfrs recommend preparing blend area with p1000 - p1500 on fadeout areas.


Correct our blends panels would only be done with P1000, anywhere where fadeout would be used would be prepped with P3000 trizact.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks for replies, it's been years since I painted anything other than home made brackets and metal work used to use smooth rite so just lay on coats job done.
I needed to repair crazing on my window b post which a previous owner had bodged.
However I was also bodging with halfords rattle cans :-/


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Not the best pic but you get the idea 








Rubbed down with 2000 being too careful really 








Just got to take pic of it finished but it came out ok after lots of advice on here 
From you guys 
Only real problem is it's smoother than original and not as black/ black if you know what I mean


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Finished article 
Only been hand polished


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks milky 


Try hairdryer over are to see if gloss comes up


Did you allow drying times between base and clear ?


Tommy


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

may need machine polish too


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Da6 arrived today pads on separate order :wall:
So it will get one 
I have a heat gun what will that do ?
I left 15 mins between each coat
Then 15 mins between base and clear.coat
first clear which was a light grip coat 5 mins Then 15 mins between coats looked blacker till the clear went on ?? 
Assembled my method from advice on here not sure if it was correct for rattle cans though.


----------

